# 千金一刻



## raymondaliasapollyon

"千金一刻" 是什麼結構？網上有人說是意動用法。
有沒有可能是謂語前置呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

千金一刻的春宵 類似 1000塊大洋十五分鐘的買春， 3元一磅的櫻桃

「3元一磅」(three dollars a pound) 是什麼結構？
a = for each
three dollars a pound = three dollars for each pound ==> 千金 for each 刻, 不就是名詞片語(noun phrase)嗎？哪來的意動？哪來的前置？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

"把一刻的時間當作千金" 就是意動了，不過這並沒有考慮 "千金一刻" 在句中的實際用法。

如果 "一刻的時間值千金" 的 (值)千金" 是謂語，那 "千金一刻" 就是謂語前置了


----------



## philchinamusical

谓语_互动百科

由上可见，“一刻值千金”里的谓语，是“值”，“千金”不是而是表语。

因此“千金一刻”只是字面省略了谓语的一句成语。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 如果 "一刻的時間值千金"


Then I would say 一刻(值)千金, not 千金(值)一刻.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

philchinamusical said:


> 谓语_互动百科
> 
> 由上可见，“一刻值千金”里的谓语，是“值”，“千金”不是而是表语。
> 
> 因此“千金一刻”只是字面省略了谓语的一句成语。



那要看你的定義了。"值" 是謂語動詞（predicate verb），但一個句子扣除主語剩下來的部分是謂語（predicate）。

Mary likes apples. "likes apples" 是謂語。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> Then I would say 一刻(值)千金.



那你會怎麼使用 "千金一刻"?


----------



## Skatinginbc

一刻千金: 春宵一刻(值)千金。
千金一刻: 千金一刻的春宵。
(值)千金(的)一刻: 元．楊訥《劉行首》休辜負值千金(的)一刻春宵


----------



## philchinamusical

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "值" 是謂語動詞（predicate verb），但一個句子扣除主語剩下來的部分是謂語（predicate）。


这点我不赞同。

“值”是谓语动词，但是谓语动词得看后面跟着的是什么。

如果是描述主语对宾语施加的动作的，比如“我吃饭”，那么我可以接受把“吃饭”全部当作谓语对待，因为这是一个可以被当作一体概念的行文。
如果是描述主语本身具有的特性，比如“你吃饱了”，那么实际上后面的“饱”并不是宾语，不是主语这个动作施加的对象，那就不能把“饱了”当作谓语来对待。
所以你说的Mary likes apples，是第一种情况；而如果是Mary is like an apple，就不能说“is like an apple”都是谓语了。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

好久以前看的汉语语法了……刚百度一下，汉语中动补短语也可以作谓语。

你长高了。——长高了是谓语。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

以下摘自 The Oxford Dictionary of English Grammar:

predicate (n.)
1 All that part of a sentence which is not the SUBJECT. Traditionally sentences are divided into two parts, the subject and predicate:

All good things must come to an end.
*Attack is the best form of defence. *
Familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 一刻千金: 春宵一刻(值)千金。
> 千金一刻: 千金一刻的春宵。
> (值)千金(的)一刻: 元．楊訥《劉行首》休辜負值千金(的)一刻春宵



那 "一息奄奄" 和 "奄奄一息" 呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 那 "一息奄奄" 和 "奄奄一息" 呢？


離題.  結構不同.
一刻 (noun) + 千金 (noun)
一息 (noun, 一口氣) + 奄奄 (adj, 微弱將絕的樣子)


----------



## philchinamusical

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> Traditionally sentences are divided into two parts, the subject and predicate


首先，这里是英文的traditionally的情况，但是不要止步于traditionally啊，看看这里：
Predicate (grammar) - Wikipedia
说的就是凡是表示主语对宾语施加了某个行为的句子，应该是分成“主谓宾”结构，由此，谓语就不应该包括宾语在内了。



raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 意動用法


“意动用法”是怎样的规则呢？
（形容词、名词）意动用法_华语网


> 名词用作意动，是把它后面的宾语所代表的人或事物看作这个名词所代表的人或事物


所以得先是“宾语”才能做意动用法对待。可是“一刻值千金”里“千金”不是宾语，是“表语”，所以这里就不是意动用法了。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

philchinamusical said:


> 首先，这里是英文的traditionally的情况，但是不要止步于traditionally啊，看看这里：
> Predicate (grammar) - Wikipedia
> 说的就是凡是表示主语对宾语施加了某个行为的句子，应该是分成“主谓宾”结构，由此，谓语就不应该包括宾语在内了。



可是維基的網頁上有這麼一段話：

Other function words – e.g. auxiliary verbs, certain prepositions, phrasal particles, etc. – are viewed as *part of the predicate*.[10] The matrix predicates are in bold in the following examples:
...
That *is funny*.
*Has* that *been funny*?

當然，維基在這裡的說法有點含混，is 和 has been 都是 function words，但 funny 卻不是，但那句 "The matrix predicates are in bold in the following examples" 卻把 funny 當作 predicate 的一部分。

你心裡想的 predicate 應該是以下的第二個定義;

The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Linguistics

1 A part of a clause or sentence traditionally seen as representing what is said of, or predicated of , the subject. E.g. in My wife bought a coat in London, the subject my wife refers to someone of whom it is said, in the predicate, that she bought a coat in London.

2 A verb or other unit which takes a set of arguments within a sentence. Thus, in the same example, ‘buy’ is a two-place predicate whose arguments are represented by my wife and a coat. The senses are respectively from ancient and from modern logic. For sense (1) cf. verb phrase, but that is sometimes used of a smaller unit within the predicate. For sense (2) cf. predicator. But that is often used of the specific word in the construction (e.g. bought); moreover it is not used by logicians.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 離題.  結構不同.
> 一刻 (noun) + 千金 (noun)
> 一息 (noun, 一口氣) + 奄奄 (adj, 微弱將絕的樣子)




"千金" 和 "奄奄" 縱然詞性不同，但都是主語的補語


----------



## hx1997

谓语本来就有不同定义，约定好用哪一个就行了，这根本没啥好争的…



philchinamusical said:


> 可是“一刻值千金”里“千金”不是宾语，是“表语”



汉语语法里一般不用表语这个说法吧，“今天星期天”里面星期天就是谓语，汉语形容词和名词可以直接当谓语。


----------



## philchinamusical

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> Other function words – e.g. auxiliary verbs, certain prepositions, phrasal particles, etc. – are viewed as *part of the predicate*.[10] The matrix predicates are in bold in the following examples:


呃...这个没错，但是有没有发现这个助动词后面都不是名词呢？也就是说不是“名词+动词+名词”的主谓*宾*结构，而是“名词+动词+形容词/副词...”的主谓*表*或者主谓*补*结构。

而且我后面说的就是，如果不是“宾语”性质的名词，按照“意动”的规则，就不能算是“意动用法”。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

不管是名詞還是形容詞，都可以作補語和謂語。

根據李佐丰的《古代汉语语法学》第 3 页的内容，"臨大難而不懼者，聖人之勇也。" 的 "聖人之勇也" 是名詞詞組，也是謂語。

又，根據孫常敘的《文言語法》第 166 页的内容，"廉頗者，趙之良將也。＂的 "趙之良將也" 是名詞詞組，也是謂語。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 離題.  結構不同.
> 一刻 (noun) + 千金 (noun)
> 一息 (noun, 一口氣) + 奄奄 (adj, 微弱將絕的樣子)



"好好享受這千金一刻吧" 的 "千金一刻" 可說是 "千金" 修飾 "一刻"，""千金一刻" 是名詞短語作"享受" 的賓語。

但看到這個例子：

他飛瓊伴侶，上元班輩，回廊月射幽暉，*千金一刻。*

這裡的 "千金一刻" 只是個名詞短語嗎？還是一個倒裝的短句？


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

philchinamusical said:


> 而且我后面说的就是，如果不是“宾语”性质的名词，按照“意动”的规则，就不能算是“意动用法”。



是不是賓語要看採用哪一種分析

"不遠千里" 的 "遠" 本為形容詞，經過詞類轉類後為動詞，表 "認為 ...... 很遠"。"千里" 是賓語。

網上有些人認為，"千金一刻" 的 "千金" 本為 "名詞，經過詞類轉類後為動詞，表 "認為 ...... 值千金"。"一刻" 就成了賓語了。

不過，如果 "千金" 經過詞類轉類後為動詞，表 "認為 ...... 值千金"，按理前面可以接主詞，例如 "張三千金一刻" （張三認為一刻（的時間）值千金），但我認為不太可能。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 飛瓊伴侶，上元班輩，回廊月射幽暉，*千金一刻*


那 (= 美女相陪、射幽暉) 真是千金一刻 (It is like) _one thousand bucks for fifteen minutes_.


----------



## philchinamusical

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 網上有些人認為，"千金一刻" 的 "千金" 本為 "名詞，經過詞類轉類後為動詞，表 "認為 ...... 值千金"。"一刻" 就成了賓語了


这个不能乱猜的...
“千金一刻”的来源是“春宵一刻值千金”，在这句里，主语是“春宵一刻”，或者说“一刻”（“春宵”可以认为是定语），“值”是谓语（我认为的谓语），“千金”是表语（我认为的表语）。

说什么“张三认为一刻值千金”那就是随便瞎编了...我还可以说“我听说张三认为一刻值千金”，这样的话宾语不成了“张三”了？或者“你说我曾经说过我听说张三认为一刻值千金”...宾语成了“我”了...

所以讨论成语或者短语的时候，还是要说清楚词源的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

邏輯混亂，難以溝通.  到底想問什麼？ 到底在討論什麼？  造詞結構 (morphological structure)？  還是句法結構 (syntactic structure)？

自創活用(或亂用)的意動用法:
她帶家兵破門而入, 當場逮到「人髒具濩」的老公正與歌妓「千金一刻」 ==> 意思是正在「巫山雲雨」(動詞功能，造詞結構是巫山noun + 雲雨 noun) .

My point: 成語在句中的 function, 依語境而定.  沒明確語境而想討論一詞的syntactic role, 彷彿蓋空中閣樓.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

philchinamusical said:


> 这个不能乱猜的...
> “千金一刻”的来源是“春宵一刻值千金”，在这句里，主语是“春宵一刻”，或者说“一刻”（“春宵”可以认为是定语），“值”是谓语（我认为的谓语），“千金”是表语（我认为的表语）。
> 
> 说什么“张三认为一刻值千金”那就是随便瞎编了...我还可以说“我听说张三认为一刻值千金”，这样的话宾语不成了“张三”了？或者“你说我曾经说过我听说张三认为一刻值千金”...宾语成了“我”了...
> 
> 所以讨论成语或者短语的时候，还是要说清楚词源的。



當我看到台灣的國文老師和大陸的某些網站這麼說的時候就覺得奇怪了。


"3名詞的意動用法 是指名詞帶上賓語，并表示主語把賓語所代表的人或事物看作是該名詞所代表的人或事物。如：千金一刻。 草菅人命。 師心自用。"
《古代汉语》第三章 语法

"第四、成語中保留不少意動用法，例如：魚肉百姓、草菅人命、千金一刻、經天緯地、不遠千里。"
https://www.nani.com.tw/nani/steacher/stdownload/sword/000/TSD000AK_3.pdf




Skatinginbc said:


> 邏輯混亂，難以溝通.  到底想問什麼？ 到底在討論什麼？  造詞結構 (morphological structure)？  還是句法結構 (syntactic structure)？
> 
> 自創活用(或亂用)的意動用法:
> 她帶家兵破門而入, 當場逮到「人髒具濩」的老公正與歌妓「千金一刻」 ==> 意思是正在「巫山雲雨」(動詞功能，造詞結構是巫山noun + 雲雨 noun) .
> 
> My point: 成語在句中的 function, 依語境而定.  沒明確語境而想討論一詞的syntactic role, 彷彿蓋空中閣樓.



我很好奇為什麼有人說 "千金一刻" 是意動用法，我在想是不是能從（古代或現代的）構詞結構或句法結構證明？


----------



## philchinamusical

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 當我看到台灣的國文老師和大陸的某些網站這麼說的時候就覺得奇怪了。


觉得奇怪就对了...不是网上说什么就要信什么的...我也在知乎的，要是这样去思考的话，那么看一小时知乎可以让你大脑过载几十次。

“千金一刻”的真正出处在此：“春宵一刻值千金”到底是什么意思？它是如何变暧昧的？

最后，文化方面有很多问题，甚至是基本的问题，至今仍然存有争议，比如“谓语”的划分这样的。有时候也不要太钻牛角尖了，除非你是做这个课题的。而且就我个人而言，文化理论，包括词法句法，实际上都是对已经发生的语言文字现象做总结归纳，也就是说是滞后于现象，同时也可能无法归纳完整的，因为总有例外，所以过分执拗于概念，比如“意动”什么的，不一定必要。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

意动用法……

古汉语常见的三个"X动"：
使动用法是“使宾语怎么样”，意动用法是“以为宾语怎么样”，为动用法则是“为宾语怎么样”。

千金一刻，意动，认为一刻（价值）千金。
造句：王氏苦学，千金一刻，弗敢怠也。

《古汉语语法》《现代汉语语法》真的值得浏览一遍。。。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 造句：王氏苦学，千金一刻，弗敢怠也。


好句 .
千金 (verb): 以...為千金, 把...當作千金(來對待)
千金一刻: 把每一刻都當作千金般地珍惜


----------

